# Portfolio Worthy?



## ruggedshutter (May 29, 2014)

Do you guys mind giving me some brutally honest feedback if these are portfolio worthy?

The wedding photos are from a few years ago but they are all that I had left after all of these years.  I know that I need to work on portraits and posing, I have been practicing since those were taken.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99526965@N08/sets/


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2014)

For what sort of portfolio?  It's not a really a question that anyone but you can answer.  What are your thoughts on the images?  What issues do you see with them?  If you say that you know you need to work on portraits and posing, that's rather telling right there.


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 29, 2014)

I want my focus to be couples and engagements, but as you can see I have nothing in that avenue right now.  I have an engagement session this weekend that I'll be able use to start building towards that.  I feel that I can do rather well in a PJ situation but I have difficulty building a photo and that's what I have been working on


----------



## ronlane (May 29, 2014)

I wished you wouldn't have cut the headstock off that mandolin, it's pretty. (another hobby of mine)


----------



## slackercruster (May 29, 2014)

OP, they are ok, some better than others. Get more portraits and cut back on the weak portraits. I don't like seeing tons of the same people in a portfolio. But your just starting out. The tall building looks kinda weak compared to the other shots. Wedding is OK, Good luck!


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Deathender (May 30, 2014)

Really like some of your pictures.

I think the portraits set is the weak link at the moment.


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Deathender.  That's where I'm focusing my efforts right now.  I'm just lacking in people to practice on right now


----------

